

Aaargh! Physicists! Again! - ihnorton
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/11/20/aaargh-physicists-again/

======
lnanek2
Hate to say it, but I have a chembio degree and find the viewpoint that cancer
cells use reactivated genes to do what they do brilliant. When cancer starts
spreading it is called metastasizing. Often this spreading uses complex
functionality of other types of cells like fibroblasts, which tear down and
recreate the extra-cellular matrix, or like white blood cells which can
squeeze through and move around like an amoeba.

Evolution, and cancer causing mutations that result in a successful cancer,
often just randomly breaks and fixes functionality like this and it happens to
work. The linked critique has one point where it says "polished exteriors of
urbane and civilized modern cells" which is complete nonsense. Modern cells
are full of broken crap. Heck, enormous portions are just dropped into the
genome from viruses and aren't even human. He really showed his ignorance at
that point.

